# How often tip and fim my plants



## CiscoKid420 (Jul 9, 2008)

I am new to growing (first year) and i started out with 4 plants, I now have two very healthy plants (I lost 1 to a transplant prob and 1 was in a spot that didnt get enough light i think and didnt develop right). Anyways I have been tipping or topping them every once in a while but have stopped because i dont really know if I'm doing it too much. I guess I have only done it like 3 times but how often is right?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 9, 2008)

*I guess it all depends on the grower on how many times you wanna top your plant. You don't wanna do any topping once they start flowering. Do you have any pics? *


----------



## iClown (Jul 9, 2008)

I topped each of my plants once, and LST them all the time, but I think you can top/fim as much as you want, just make sure to wait a week or two in between tops as to not stunt the growth


----------



## CiscoKid420 (Jul 10, 2008)

i will post pics prob tomorrow after i take some better ones. thanks!


----------



## CiscoKid420 (Jul 10, 2008)

i took these today


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 11, 2008)

It looks good but i wouldn`t top it any more and let it grow like it is untill flower. It should bush out nicely. Slim


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 11, 2008)

whoa whoa whoa, is that same plants same very same picture i seen other forum?  anyway   

if you cutting or clipping it, you get small plants  possible like 4 feet tall and very little buds,   you do not want that   
do not do any clipping or cutting!!!!  let it grow   cutting it is big no no no
unless its harvest time  alright???  i got me some pic of buds i has that i did clipping before,  its nice strand and nice buds, and it turn out, i smoked it all in one day worth of 9 month growing,  sucks huh?  so dont do it


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice looking plants great job


----------



## iClown (Jul 11, 2008)

jarrett.simmons said:
			
		

> whoa whoa whoa, is that same plants same very same picture i seen other forum? anyway
> 
> if you cutting or clipping it, you get small plants possible like 4 feet tall and very little buds, you do not want that
> do not do any clipping or cutting!!!! let it grow cutting it is big no no no
> unless its harvest time alright??? i got me some pic of buds i has that i did clipping before, its nice strand and nice buds, and it turn out, i smoked it all in one day worth of 9 month growing, sucks huh? so dont do it


 
no actually, just if you dont top/fim you will have a bigger king bud, but if you do top/fim, you will have smaller buds, but more which usually = more weight in weeeeed.


----------

